# Gheenoe 15 high side transducer



## WranglerJoe (Jul 10, 2021)

I run mine slightly above the bottom not sure if that’s right or not…but I knew it’d sit in the water a bit and I only cared to have good depth reading at rest/trolling because….gheenoe…. I’ll try to take a picture when I’m home. So far no issues


----------



## WranglerJoe (Jul 10, 2021)

WranglerJoe said:


> I run mine slightly above the bottom not sure if that’s right or not…but I knew it’d sit in the water a bit and I only cared to have good depth reading at rest/trolling because….gheenoe…. I’ll try to take a picture when I’m home. So far no issues


Correction….mine sits just below, but only the actual unit not bracket or anything. Hard to see because it’s dark and the gheenoe is black but here


----------

